# Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Thyrotoxicosis caused by thyroid cancer. 
[My paper] S J Paul, J C Sisson 
Department of Internal Medicine, University of Michigan Medical Center, Ann Arbor. 
Well-differentiated follicular carcinoma causing thyrotoxicosis is a rare entity. The age and sex distribution is no different from that of other patients with follicular carcinoma, with 87% older than the age of 40 and a female:male ratio of 3:1. The clinical presentation is similar to that of Graves' patients except that evidence of metastatic disease is often present (soft tissue masses, bone pain). The metastases are in the usual locations (bone, lung, mediastinum) and are often bulky. Despite the poor efficiency of iodine uptake and thyroid hormone production, the large tumor mass is capable of producing excessive hormone. Laboratory data confirm the hyperthyroid state, but the occurrence of T3 elevations with normal T4 levels is common, and T3 toxicosis may be missed if only T4 levels are measured. The role of thyroid stimulating immunoglobulins is still evolving, but such stimulators may support the growth of metastatic thyroid carcinoma and promote the development of hyperthyroidism.

Rest of abstract here..........
http://lib.bioinfo.pl/pmid:2261908


----------



## Kaykay (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for posting this, Andros.
I figured it was worthy of a *bump.*
Now headed to read the remainder of the article.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I felt my thyroid destruction would eventually turn to cancer.

Good info


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lovlkn said:


> I felt my thyroid destruction would eventually turn to cancer.
> 
> Good info


I know! Everyone takes the thyroid for granted but when things go wrong, it can be mighty scary and that's no joke!!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for this info!


----------

